# Nice day offshore



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I was fishing with Captain Nick on the Deal Maker. We had a rather late start because we turned back to get some extra equipment from my boat We discussed going for tuna but the area I wanted to go held no wahoo and that was what he wanted so I had to run to another area altogether. Just being on the water in relatively calm conditions and good weather was a blessing for me. Best this year so far and hoping for the same results with the fishing.

Our first baits in the water and as we pass close to the rig our fish finder lights up. It did not take long before we have a triple knock down. After we landed these Russelure engulfing critters we continued on. The rig was loaded with Jacks.










I was glad I had my R&R large Dehooker with me for this deep throated catch. I do not know how the fish do it but a lot of the lures are so deep they are in the beginning of the stomach. 

We came across a rip that had some birds working it. The water temp was good and we started trolling it. We hit it hard but struck out so on to some other rigs. After hitting them hard we decided to see if we could find some grouper. We were loosing setups in the rigs and having bait stolen more than hooking up and landing. On top of that we had to dodge sharks as we brought up a fish. It was slow but our efforts were rewarded.










Another issue we had was too many red snappers in the way. They all went back. I know of 2 that the sharks got.










As of January 1 2015 RED SNAPPER SEASON IS CLOSED! in Louisiana state and federal waters until further notice. I saw the LDWF guys come in with quite a few red snapper which means somebody got caught with them. There is talk of us getting a new season around Easter time but NO RED SNAPPER at this time in La.

We relaxed tied up to the rig and enjoyed the day.










We only managed a few grouper so we began trolling again. Did not have much luck though. We left the rigs and started heading in another direction while still trolling. Out in open water we get a triple knockdown. One was a miss but we had 2 on. Now it was my job to direct the over and under crossing dance of the anglers and fish. This was the first to taste the gaff.




The second one was giving Nick a good fight. Every time Nick would relax or try to readjust something he would lower the tip giving the fish a chance to lower it's head and run deeper. If it was a tuna I might still be out there. It seemed like forever before I was able to gaff it.



I was testing a Russelure that I had put single hooks on it instead of trebles and that was the one that did not hook up. From the teeth marks on the lure the fish hit it solid enough though.










We finished the rest of the day trolling and lost one other wahoo that came unbuttoned half way through the fight. Not a ton of fish but enough to make a nice picture on the board and some good eats.










I had to get a shot of the first of the year wahoo also. A nice 56 pounder.



Life is Good! 
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like a fun day in Venice.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

